# Anyone fishing tributaries at the Ohio?



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

How is the fishing in the Ohio where the tributaries hit the Ohio?Stripers,hybrids,sauger or cats.
Jake


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Fished every creek from 275 to Meldahl. First day got one small white on a rooster in the main river. Second day I got a few small hybrids, white bass, drum, and channels. Fish were caught on night crawlers on the bottom. No fish up the creeks. All were caught in the creek mouth.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Went out twice last week and didn't catch a thing. Talked with a few people who also weren't having anyluck, I was fishing with artificial, everyone else was fishing with minnows or nightcrawlers.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Fished the LMR mouth & a creek on the way to Meldahl the last 2 weeks for a total of 6 hours of fishing. Saturday my 15 yearold caught 1 8" bluegill on a red worm and I caught 1 Saugeye 2 inches longer than the curly tailed grub I was using for bait. The week before, the boy caught 2 wipers, both about 2 pounds each.

The water is still cold. The river is still hauling. The fish are still not up in the creeks. You get a lot of little hits, probably from little saugeyes, but not much else. Saw some folks catching white bass on minnows 2 feet under a bobber...but not many of them.

spiff


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reports,will give a report from Kinniconick creek in a few days when I get caught up with the gardening and yard work.
Jake


----------

